# Phil Chapavich - Composer based in Thailand and LA



## phil_wc (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I just renovate my homepage to make it more simpler and nice. Now I'm in Los Angeles, but in the future I may live permanently in Thailand. So I work with many Thai films as well as films in LA.

http://www.phil-wc.com/

Nice to meet you.


----------

